# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  تعرف على اغرب العادات والتقاليد مع كتاب عادات الشعوب وتقاليدها

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 تعرف على اغرب العادات والتقاليد مع كتاب عادات الشعوب وتقاليدها



InFo
 
  كتاب عادات الشعوب وتقاليدها لمعرفة عاداتهم وطرق حياتهم فهذا الكتاب به العديد من العادات والتقاليد الخاصه بالشعوب فمنها الغريب والعجيب وهناك عادات كثيرة لا تعرفها ستعرفها وتطلع عليها فى هذا الكتاب الشيق والمفيد الذى يحتوى على العديد من الغرائب والعجائب للدول والقبائل وهناك ستجد عادات الغجر بكل حذافيرها والهنود الحمر وستعرف قوانين البلاد والصناعة المنتشرة لديهم والعديد من الاشياء المفيده التى ستجدها بهذا الكتاب الرائع والمفيد جدا .

   Screen

  
 


    لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

  لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
    JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

 اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb

 -- -- -- --
 
  ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/7s8mlsww1ywh

*

----------

